# Brooks Brothers 15% off discount card?



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I heard a rumor regarding a discount card entitling the holder to a 15% off discount on merchandise at Brooks Brothers. How may one go about obtaining this card? Is it issued from BB or another source? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Try here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?72245-If-you-have-100-or-more-posts...


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Try here:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?72245-If-you-have-100-or-more-posts...


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Richard Minks (Mar 1, 2010)

Is this an inside thing....why can't I access this link?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

It becomes accessible once you rack up 100 posts. Get to posting!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

And you need to know the AAAC secret handshake.


----------



## Phenom (Apr 10, 2010)

You don't have to wait until 100 posts. Rather silly.

Just go sign up at OO.com and get your Brooks Brothers card there.

https://www.oo.com/offer/brooks-brothers/2x-points-15-saving/deal/58339/uSource/SHC2


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Phenom. That's a dead link and not really fair is it. The board makes a few bucks off the future purchases. Respond to my post and you're only 70 posts away.


----------



## Phenom (Apr 10, 2010)

Link works. just copy and paste or go to OO.com and search for Brooks Brothers.

It is absolutely fair. It is information others can use.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Phenom said:


> Link works. just copy and paste or go to OO.com and search for Brooks Brothers.
> 
> It is absolutely fair. It is information others can use.


Thanks for the link.

Of course I want to support the site and purchase stuff thorugh it. But when it's not available untill 100 posts, it's a little bit hard.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

zightx said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Of course I want to support the site and purchase stuff thorugh it. But when it's not available untill 100 posts, it's a little bit hard.


What is it that you you need to buy so quickly? Is it really hard for you to wait a few days?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Phenom said:


> You don't have to wait until 100 posts. Rather silly.
> 
> Just go sign up at OO.com and get your Brooks Brothers card there.
> 
> https://www.oo.com/offer/brooks-brothers/2x-points-15-saving/deal/58339/uSource/SHC2


When our republic was founded the founding fathers had a ethos of civic virtue, the idea that every one was willing to give up something for the public good. The purpose of our constitution is set out in the first paragraph which includes "promote the general welfare."

You, sir, have another ethos, "doing your part is 'rather silly'". A sad phenom[ena].


----------



## Richard Minks (Mar 1, 2010)

To *appease *the masses, I will wait and post. Can you use the discount in conjunction with Friends and Family discount at BB?​


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Richard Minks said:


> To *appease *the masses, I will wait and post. Can you use the discount in conjunction with Friends and Family discount at BB?​


Only 49 posts to go!


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

If you find a willing sales person then there is a chance they can be combined, but usually you can't stack the discounts.


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

David J. Cooper said:


> Phenom. That's a dead link and not really fair is it. The board makes a few bucks off the future purchases. Respond to my post and you're only 70 posts away.


I've been reading this site for about a year and don't know how many post I've racked up. I do not post unless I have something of value to add to the discussion. I certainly do not post just so I can obtain a discount card for BB.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Richard Minks said:


> To *appease *the masses, I will wait and post. Can you use the discount in conjunction with Friends and Family discount at BB?​


Depends. I do most shopping either on-line or via phone. On-line doesn't let you stack discounts. Via phone, some have allowed it, others wouldn't.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Starting Late said:


> I've been reading this site for about a year and don't know how many post I've racked up. I do not post unless I have something of value to add to the discussion. I certainly do not post just so I can obtain a discount card for BB.


I believe you have just added value to this discussion.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

arkirshner said:


> I believe you have just added value to this discussion.


+1! Ethics, at last...


----------



## dionattilio (Feb 24, 2009)

I think it encourages mindless posts.


----------



## dionattilio (Feb 24, 2009)

Like the one above.


----------



## dionattilio (Feb 24, 2009)

74 to go.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I thought that in the past you could only get 1 post per thread. Anyone remember or is it just my memory continuing its slide into oblivion?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ It doesn't matter if it's in the same thread, every post counts towards the 100. When you reach more than 3,000 posts BB just sends you the stuff for free.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ It doesn't matter if it's in the same thread, every post counts towards the 100. When you reach more than 3,000 posts BB just sends you the stuff for free.


Remind me to post more often


----------



## sgnt13 (Nov 11, 2009)

For the record, the card being discussed here is a Corporate Membership, and is available through a WIDE variety of sources. Many large companies provide them as a benefit to their employees. Online, it is also available through Dell Perks and (if its still running) Borders Rewards.

This isn't some secret program or club, and the attitude on here that it is, is silly.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/cis/membership.tem


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The fact that all the detractors of the AAAC discount card on this thread have less than 100 posts says a lot. Nobody is saying it's a secret. It's a bonus that AAAC members can take advantage of just by participating in the discussion. If you want to stamp your feet and claim that you're entitled to it without any contribution then, by all means, get it from some other source.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Cardinals5 said:


> When you reach more than 3,000 posts BB just sends you the stuff for free.


Well, then, I need to post more.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Cardinals5 said:


> When you reach more than 3,000 posts BB just sends you the stuff for free.


I do like Brooks Brothers, but how many posts do I have to have to get Matt Deckard to send me stuff for free? :biggrin:


----------

